# Preserving Milk in Lotion



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

I am beginning to get into lotion making and I want to be as all-natural as possible. I want to use natural ingredients such as honey and goat or cow milk. However, my concern is making sure that the lotion has a decent shelf life without ruining. Has anyone actually used goats milk in homemade lotion making? If so, what preservative do you use and what percent? Are there any natural preservatives out there on the market? All answers are appreciated!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

check out this site. It has pretty much all the information that you need, plus the supplies. I've used it for years.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/

Good luck


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Here is another link with a lot of information:

http://swiftcraftymonkey.blogspot.com/search/label/lotions


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

It looks like Germaben II is a complete preservative and one that would be good to use in a milk lotion.

http://www.thesage.com/catalog/products/Preservative-Germaben-II.html


----------



## BuckCat (Jan 19, 2011)

Thank you all! Can't wait to try it out!


----------

